# What is the easiest way to melt silver?



## Pbert (Dec 15, 2021)

Hi new to this,just need advice on the quickest way to melt silver for casting.I've tried using a butane torch,it will start to melt the silver but then it wont melt anymore,what sort of blowtorch would do the job or maybe a small furnace like the ones for sale on Amazon.I'm just starting out,so any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Dec 15, 2021)

Don't double post.
It is against forum rules.
Someone will answer when they read the post.


----------



## Pbert (Dec 15, 2021)

Sorry didn't mean to do it.


Yggdrasil said:


> Don't double post.
> It is against forum rules.
> Someone will answer when they read the post.


Sorry didn't realise I did it


----------



## Yggdrasil (Dec 15, 2021)

No problem, we forgive this kind of things. Even the seasoned members happen to do this from time to time.
We talk sternly to them too

Welcome by the way.

Regarding Silver melting or any melting for that matter, you need high enough temperature, but most important, you need to put in more heat than the metal looses.

Bigger torch tip, insulating the crucible and such increases the "risk" of success.

Regards Per-Ove

Edit for spelling


----------



## Pbert (Dec 15, 2021)

Yggdrasil said:


> No problem, we forgive this kind of things. Even the seasoned members happen to do this from time to time.
> We talk sternly to them too
> 
> Welcome by the way.
> ...


Ok thanks Yggdrasil.


----------



## Elemental (Dec 15, 2021)

I use a small desktop furnace for melting my silver. I have my temperature set to 1150C / 2100F, so I have enough heat to both melt the silver (961C / 1762F), and enough extra heat to pour it without it solidifying right away in the graphite mold. It also helps to heat the mold up with a propane torch prior to melting and to hold a torch on the molten silver as you pour. You have to be quick and coordinated, once it's out of the furnace, it will cool and set fast.

You should be able to melt silver with just a propane torch, but you have to keep the heat in. Kaowool tents, fire-insulating bricks, etc and build a little oven. The trick is to keep the heat in. Even your melting dish can cause you to loose heat as it conducts out of whatever it is sitting on. 

Melting silver has been one of the hardest things I've done in regards to refining (so much so, that I almost want to keep the silver crystal I refine). There are lots of nuances to it. For instance, silver can absorb twenty times it's volume in oxygen when molten. When it cools, it off-gasses this oxygen and makes your pour look less than desirable. Hoke recommends adding a de-oxygenating agent, but that adds contamination to your silver (if you're going for four 9's). I've been doing a lot of practice of pouring, re-melting, and pouring again to get my technique down. The more I read here on the forum, the more I pick up on little tricks as well. Good Luck.

My furnace: Amazon.com: Hardin HD-234SS 70 oz Stainless Steel Tabletop Melting Furnace with 2kg Crucible 110 Volt 1.5KW : Arts, Crafts & Sewing


----------



## nickvc (Dec 15, 2021)

You mention casting so are you just trying to pour bars or grains or actually cast into an item ?


----------



## Pbert (Dec 15, 2021)

Elemental said:


> I use a small desktop furnace for melting my silver. I have my temperature set to 1150C / 2100F, so I have enough heat to both melt the silver (961C / 1762F), and enough extra heat to pour it without it solidifying right away in the graphite mold. It also helps to heat the mold up with a propane torch prior to melting and to hold a torch on the molten silver as you pour. You have to be quick and coordinated, once it's out of the furnace, it will cool and set fast.
> 
> You should be able to melt silver with just a propane torch, but you have to keep the heat in. Kaowool tents, fire-insulating bricks, etc and build a little oven. The trick is to keep the heat in. Even your melting dish can cause you to loose heat as it conducts out of whatever it is sitting on.
> 
> ...


Thanks Elemental you have answered a lot of questions.


----------



## Pbert (Dec 15, 2021)

nickvc said:


> You mention casting so are you just trying to pour bars or grains or actually cast into an item ?


Just want try casting simple shapes and work my way from there.


----------



## orvi (Dec 15, 2021)

Pbert said:


> Just want try casting simple shapes and work my way from there.


You could definitely melt silver with propane torch, but you need to insulate your dish. Easiest way is to purchase some high temp resistent mineral wool (aka kaowool, or other types/brands...). Like 1300-1400°C resistent. 
Wrap it around the melting dish and place the wool also under the dish, so heat wont escape so easily. 
Best is to insulate the dish also from the top, creating some kind of "furnance". If working with more than 30-50g, you will need a lot of heat=bigger torch or two of them.


----------



## rickbb (Dec 15, 2021)

I use 2 torches, a propane on the mold to preheat it and burn O2 during the pour, and a Mapp gas torch to melt with. Seems to make nice bubble free bars.


----------



## Pbert (Dec 15, 2021)

orvi said:


> You could definitely melt silver with propane torch, but you need to insulate your dish. Easiest way is to purchase some high temp resistent mineral wool (aka kaowool, or other types/brands...). Like 1300-1400°C resistent.
> Wrap it around the melting dish and place the wool also under the dish, so heat wont escape so easily.
> Best is to insulate the dish also from the top, creating some kind of "furnance". If working with more than 30-50g, you will need a lot of heat=bigger torch or two of them.


Thanks Orville I'm starting to get some ideas on it now.


----------



## Pbert (Dec 15, 2021)

rickbb said:


> I use 2 torches, a propane on the mold to preheat it and burn O2 during the pour, and a Mapp gas torch to melt with. Seems to make nice bubble free bars.


Will be definitely be getting another torch..


----------



## Rreyes097 (Dec 16, 2021)

Elemental said:


> I use a small desktop furnace for melting my silver. I have my temperature set to 1150C / 2100F, so I have enough heat to both melt the silver (961C / 1762F), and enough extra heat to pour it without it solidifying right away in the graphite mold. It also helps to heat the mold up with a propane torch prior to melting and to hold a torch on the molten silver as you pour. You have to be quick and coordinated, once it's out of the furnace, it will cool and set fast.
> 
> You should be able to melt silver with just a propane torch, but you have to keep the heat in. Kaowool tents, fire-insulating bricks, etc and build a little oven. The trick is to keep the heat in. Even your melting dish can cause you to loose heat as it conducts out of whatever it is sitting on.
> 
> ...


I could use some technique tips on pouring silver and gold. Mine never come out shiny and beautiful!


----------



## orvi (Dec 16, 2021)

Rreyes097 said:


> I could use some technique tips on pouring silver and gold. Mine never come out shiny and beautiful!


For decent pour, you need it hot, not just melted, but above melting point. Mold must be at least preheated, pouring should be quick. It is easier with larger quantity of molten metal.

Lack of luster could point to low temperature, absorbed and then released oxygen, but also purity of the metal.


----------

